# Mis Overlays

## diegoto

Que tal gente, me estoy metiendo en el tema de los overlay y queria ver si voy bien. Me salto esto ya que queria instalar un juego que no estaba en el arbol oficial de portage se podria decir, entonces busque el ebuild del juego..

Dentro de /etc/make.conf agregue la siguiente linea

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/diego"
```

Luego guarde el ebuild en

```
/usr/portage/local/diego/games-simulation/nombrejuego/nombrejuego.ebuild
```

y cree el ebuild esta bien dicho ?

```
ebuild /usr/portage/local/diego/games-simulation/nombrejuego/nombrejuego.ebuild digest
```

y luego con tan solo un emerge nombrejuego y listo !

Algun detalle para aclara en el tema de los overlays y demas ?

Saludos

----------

## Darksidex25

Parece que está todo bien, yo para probar vdrift lo hice así y me funcionó (aunque el juego me decepcionó un poco).

También te puede interesar layman, es un programa que gestiona algunos overlays que ya existen.

----------

## ekz

Sip, aunque te ahorras un paso si emerges con  emerge --digest blablabla , así lo hago cuando obtengo ebuilds de por ahi (los que van hacia mi overlay)

SAludos

----------

## achaw

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Sip, aunque te ahorras un paso si emerges con  emerge --digest blablabla , así lo hago cuando obtengo ebuilds de por ahi (los que van hacia mi overlay)
> 
> SAludos

 

Buen dato   :Very Happy: 

Si usas eix para hacer las busquedas, si queres lograr que te indexe los overlays agrega esto al final del make.conf:

```
source /usr/portage/local/diego
```

Saludos

----------

## Theasker

Alguien podría hacer un ejemplo real paso a paso?, ya q veo q no es muy corto, a ver si me meto yo también con overlays

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Semi-OT: ¿Que ha pasado con el overlay xeffects?

Desapareció de mi lista, y ya no ha vuelto   :Confused: 

Y lo he intentado con ganas (layman -S, layman -L...etc), pero nada.

----------

## ekz

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Semi-OT: ¿Que ha pasado con el overlay xeffects?
> 
> Desapareció de mi lista, y ya no ha vuelto  
> 
> Y lo he intentado con ganas (layman -S, layman -L...etc), pero nada.

 

Yo también pasé por eso  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  !!

Pero anoche ya no pude más y hice 

```

layman -d xeffects

layman -a xeffects

```

y se agrego sin problemas aunque no apareciera en la lista de layman   :Shocked: 

SAludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Ahh....genial....pues habrá que intentarlo ^  ^

La verdad es que se me pasó por la cabeza, y rechacé la idea por ser "poco creíble".

Que cosas.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Alguien podría hacer un ejemplo real paso a paso?, ya q veo q no es muy corto, a ver si me meto yo también con overlays
> 
> Gracias anticipadas

 

A qué te refieres??

----------

## Theasker

a ver, nunca me he metido con los overlays y ... si me podriais poner un ejemplo de instalar algun programa q no esté en el portage mediante overlays, un ejemplo real de algun programilla o lo que sea.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> a ver, nunca me he metido con los overlays y ... si me podriais poner un ejemplo de instalar algun programa q no esté en el portage mediante overlays, un ejemplo real de algun programilla o lo que sea.

 

En el primer post tienes un paso a paso de lo que comentas.

Tan solo tienes que buscar el ebuild en internet, o bien crearlo tú si sabes. Luego creas el overlay según los pasos del primer post.

----------

## Theasker

y ya q no se, de donde saco yo ebuilds?

----------

## Darksidex25

De cualquier lado  :Very Happy: 

Hay programas que en su web ofrecen el ebuild porque no está en portage, o en bugs.gentoo.org, hay muchos ebuilds de programas que no están en ningún overlay ni en portage.

Y ya que estamos de overlays...

Como puedo añadir este overlay http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/artwork/ a layman? Si es que se puede, claro.

----------

## Theasker

layman es como emerge, se puede buscar programas e instalarlos?

----------

## Darksidex25

No, layman no es como emerge, añade más programas o versiones más actualizadas (y por lo tanto muchas veces inestables) de los programas que ya hay.

Luego el emerge se hace como toda la vida.

----------

## Theasker

voy a tener q leer mÃ¡s sobre esto q es un lio :/.

Gracias de todas formas

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> voy a tener q leer mÃ¡s sobre esto q es un lio :/.
> 
> Gracias de todas formas

 

Hasta que no cojas un poco el tacto al asunto, te aconsejo que te mantengas alejado de layman. 

Layman en sí no es peligroso, pero algunos de los overlays que puedes usar con él si lo son, sobre todo si no se tiene experiencia. Si un overlay defectuoso tienen un montón de ebuilds de paquetes críticos en fase alpha o algo así, y no están convenientemente enmascarados, dichos paquetes puedes sustituir a los tuyos de portage, y liar una buena en tu sistema.

Por ahora, si necesitas algún paquetito que no esté en portage, ponlo en tu overlay a mano. Más adelante podrás experimentar.

En layman hay algunos overlays que son mayormente inofensivos, como xeffects, por ejemplo, pero hay otros que puedes ser chungos.

----------

## Theasker

q es xeffects q hablÃ¡is tan bien, es por empezar con algo y probar con eso y asÃ­ os pregunto las dudas si no me sale

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> q es xeffects q hablÃ¡is tan bien, es por empezar con algo y probar con eso y asÃ­ os pregunto las dudas si no me sale

 

Xeffects es un overlay, con muchos ebuilds, muchos de ellos relacionados con efectos, eye candy y chorreces similares. Como algunas cosas parcheadas para un mejor aspecto visual en kde, beryl, compiz e historias similares. Es uno de los muchos overlays que puedes descargar y gestionar con layman. Simplemente, instalas layman, lo descargas, y a partir de ese momento puedes usar todos los ebuilds incluídos en ese overlay como si se trataran de ebuilds normales y corrientes del portage oficial de gentoo.

Para instalar, configurar, y usar layman, aquí están las instrucciones, en su propia web.

http://projects.gunnarwrobel.de/scripts/wiki/layman

También están ahí las instrucciones para listar los overlays disponibles, y para añadir uno de ellos a tu colección de overlays.

Recuerda una cosa: los ebuilds contenidos en los overlays no están soportados por Gentoo, y pueden no funcionar, o incluso hacer cualquier disparate con tu sistema. No es lo normal, desde luego, pero lo advierto de todas formas  :Razz:  Son ebuilds hechos en casa, como quién dice, por personas que no tienen nada que ver con el equipo de desarrolladores de Gentoo.

----------

